# Forum day (lever focuses) Rave Coffee 02nd October



## coffeechap

Hi all lever enthusiasts, I have booked a day at Rave Coffee roasters on sunday 02 October 2016 for us to get together and learn a bit more about lever machines and other stuff. I intend to set the day up as three stations one will be for the larger machines where we will have a two group Londinium one group Londinium a Conti cc100, one will be for the smaller levers, la Pavonis, caravel, faemina on these two stations the focus will be about getting the best out of the machines, there will be opportunities to learn how to do latte art, steam milk, pull a variety of different drinks and have some fun. The last station wil be all about servicing and maintaining lever machines, so how to strip clean and regress a group, changing seals and other general maintenance. We will also have a demonstration for all on refracting to give you all a little bit of boffin tuition.

We will have competitions and prizes and a load of coffee roasted by Rave and foundry to play with. You will get an opportunity to see and use some great grinders as we will have the compak range on duty for the day.

This time I have all the happy helpers that I need to make the day a success, so this will be going ahead and will be on the 02nd of October.

The day will be limited to 40 and the cost for the day is £25 per person, this will cover all coffee, prizes and leave something to go back into the forum. Payment will be required in the next couple of weeks and unfortunately it is not refundable if you cannot make it on the day.

Names to be added to the thread.

The last few we have run have Been excellent so get in quick folks.


----------



## Jollybean

Yes please Dave. Count me in

01) Jollybean


----------



## drude

01) Jollybean

02) drude


----------



## fluffles

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles


----------



## johnealey

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey


----------



## russe11

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11


----------



## Soll

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll


----------



## Yes Row

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row


----------



## Grahamg

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg


----------



## Phil104

Thank you Dave&#8230;

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104


----------



## mathof

Thank you Dave&#8230;

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104

10) mathof


----------



## Dallah

mathof said:


> Thank you Dave&#8230;
> 
> 01) Jollybean
> 
> 02) drude
> 
> 03) fluffles
> 
> 04) Johnealey
> 
> 05) russe11
> 
> 06) soll
> 
> 07) Yes Row
> 
> 08) Grahamg
> 
> 09) Phil104
> 
> 10) math of
> 
> 11) Dallah


I hate tapatalk at times like this.


----------



## Snakehips

@coffeechap Can you confirm that the single group Londinium will be the L1 not the L1P ?


----------



## clickhappy

Thank you Dave&#8230;

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104

10) math of

11) Dallah

12) Clickhappy


----------



## MarkyP

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104

10) math of

11) Dallah

12) Clickhappy

13) MarkyP


----------



## matharon

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104

10) math of

11) Dallah

12) Clickhappy

13) MarkyP

14) Matharon


----------



## CamV6

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104

10) math of

11) Dallah

12) Clickhappy

13) MarkyP

14) Matharon

15) CamV6


----------



## dsc

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104

10) math of

11) Dallah

12) Clickhappy

13) MarkyP

14) Matharon

15) CamV6

16) dsc


----------



## decent_espresso

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104

10) math of

11) Dallah

12) Clickhappy

13) MarkyP

14) Matharon

15) CamV6

16) dsc

17) decent_espresso


----------



## Jollybean

I am very interested in the decent espresso machine. Will you have any for sale in time for the lever day?


----------



## decent_espresso

Jollybean said:


> I am very interested in the decent espresso machine. Will you have any for sale in time for the lever day?


I'll be able to take your order on Lever day, and ship you one that we make for you, but I won't have any stock with me.

ps: this probably isn't the right forum to discuss this topic. Probably http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30500-Decent-espresso/page17 or private msg would best.


----------



## Jollybean

Sounds very tempting. Looking forward to meeting you (and the machine!) at the lever day.


----------



## grumpydaddy

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104

10) math of

11) Dallah

12) Clickhappy

13) MarkyP

14) Matharon

15) CamV6

16) dsc

17) decent_espresso

18) grumpydaddy


----------



## Rhys

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104

10) math of

11) Dallah

12) Clickhappy

13) MarkyP

14) Matharon

15) CamV6

16) dsc

17) decent_espresso

18) grumpydaddy

19) Rhys

What the hell, I'll add myself to this list. Should be a laugh and I'll get to play with an L1


----------



## decent_espresso

Would there be any interest in seeing how the Espresso Forge works? If so, I'll bring mine to Lever Day.

http://espressoforge.com/

It's essentially a lever-machine-without-a-lever (and without a heater) but I've pulled great shots on it despite its apparent simplicity.


----------



## coffeechap

Yes please, bring it along


----------



## Kman10

That looks like a great bit of kit


----------



## ronsil

Now I find that very interesting.

My sort of simple machine.

Concern would be temp control & repeatability

Ron


----------



## decent_espresso

ronsil said:


> Now I find that very interesting. My sort of simple machine. Concern would be temp control & repeatability Ron


I use a kettle to boil the water, pour the boiling water in once to preheat the tube. The pressure gauge helps you be repeatable, but of course puck preparation is really key. A really small scale under your glass is recommended so you know when you know when to stop "pushing" the shot. I use a brewista scale, which also has a shot timer, which helps, but it's a bit too large to fit under the Forge's stand well.

I can't say I get the same shot every time, but they are consistently tasty. I imagine that with more practice I'd get good at it.


----------



## mathof

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104

10) mathof

11) Dallah

12) Clickhappy

13) MarkyP

14) Matharon

15) CamV6

16) dsc

17) decent_espresso

18) grumpydaddy

19) Rhys

I corrected a typo in my name above


----------



## coffeechap

Could all hose on the organising team please confirm their attendance?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Confirmed


----------



## coffeechap

Just you and me then Patrick! Although Callum is a very as well


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Looking forward to it.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I'm really looking forward to it. Let me know what is required on the coffee front or anything else we can help with.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Two ton of your lovely Costa Rican, Leigh should do it


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Just you and me then Patrick! Although Callum is a very as well


Im barred , i left the levers club


----------



## The Systemic Kid

We're an inclusive lot, Boots. You're not barred.


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Im barred , i left the levers club


You are totally invited as always!


----------



## dsc

Mrboots2u said:


> Im barred , i left the levers club


Traitor!! Off with his head!!


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> Could all hose on the organising team please confirm their attendance?


 @coffeechap - confirmed


----------



## jtldurnall

Hope I'm not too late too add my name too the list? I'm on mobile if someone could be so kind.


----------



## grumpydaddy

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104

10) mathof

11) Dallah

12) Clickhappy

13) MarkyP

14) Matharon

15) CamV6

16) dsc

17) decent_espresso

18) grumpydaddy

19) Rhys

20) jtldurnall


----------



## MrShades

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104

10) mathof

11) Dallah

12) Clickhappy

13) MarkyP

14) Matharon

15) CamV6

16) dsc

17) decent_espresso

18) grumpydaddy

19) Rhys

20) jtldurnall

21) MrShades


----------



## coffeechap

The more the merrier


----------



## Snakehips

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104

10) mathof

11) Dallah

12) Clickhappy

13) MarkyP

14) Matharon

15) CamV6

16) dsc

17) decent_espresso

18) grumpydaddy

19) Rhys

20) jtldurnall

21) MrShades

22) Snakehips


----------



## jtldurnall

Much obliged @grumpydaddy


----------



## sambo2

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104

10) mathof

11) Dallah

12) Clickhappy

13) MarkyP

14) Matharon

15) CamV6

16) dsc

17) decent_espresso

18) grumpydaddy

19) Rhys

20) jtldurnall

21) MrShades

22) Snakehips

23) sambo2


----------



## coffeechap

Will be sending out the payment details for this next week folks


----------



## NickR

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104

10) mathof

11) Dallah

12) Clickhappy

13) MarkyP

14) Matharon

15) CamV6

16) dsc

17) decent_espresso

18) grumpydaddy

19) Rhys

20) jtldurnall

21) MrShades

22) Snakehips

23) sambo2

24) nickr

Could anyone travelling from London give me a lift? I'm based in Kingston. Happy to share petrol costs


----------



## Stevebee

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104

10) mathof

11) Dallah

12) Clickhappy

13) MarkyP

14) Matharon

15) CamV6

16) dsc

17) decent_espresso

18) grumpydaddy

19) Rhys

20) jtldurnall

21) MrShades

22) Snakehips

23) sambo2

24) nickr

25)Stevebee

Name added. What is the procedure for paying the £25?


----------



## Stevebee

@coffeechap

just seen your post - ignore my question re payment


----------



## MrShades

Get your name on here @Rusk ;-)


----------



## Tewdric

I'm stuck at home with a broken leg so can't drive.







. I'd love to come otherwise.


----------



## Rusk

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104

10) mathof

11) Dallah

12) Clickhappy

13) MarkyP

14) Matharon

15) CamV6

16) dsc

17) decent_espresso

18) grumpydaddy

19) Rhys

20) jtldurnall

21) MrShades

22) Snakehips

23) sambo2

24) nickr

25)Stevebee

26) Rusk


----------



## Tewdric

I don't suppose anyone is going from South Wales who'd be prepared to pick me up on route? I'm about 10 mins off the motorway. I'm very happy to share costs.


----------



## Raptorex

Don't suppose there is anyone from Leicester going? I can no longer drive.


----------



## Rhys

I'm going to have to pull out.. Car's knackered


----------



## decent_espresso

17) decent_espresso

Sadly, I'm two weeks behind schedule getting our machines finalized, so I won't be able to make to to the UK in time to come to lever day.


----------



## dsc

Sorry, have to pull out as well, won't even be in the country then :/

T.


----------



## coffeechap

I hope you all honour the deposit principle as you are pulling out so close to the event?


----------



## Rhys

coffeechap said:


> I hope you all honour the deposit principle as you are pulling out so close to the event?


I'll honour mine. And in the event I can fix my car or use another one, I expect my place to be still available.


----------



## coffeechap

Of course


----------



## Grahamg

Rhys, where you travelling from? Any prospect of a journey share?


----------



## Tewdric

GrahamG has very kindly agreed to pop over the Severn Bridge to collect me swill just check on a pink pass and I should be good to go..


----------



## Rhys

Grahamg said:


> Rhys, where you travelling from? Any prospect of a journey share?


I'm up in York/Goole, so Bristol isn't on my way. Sorry.


----------



## grumpydaddy

@Grahamg I'll be coming up the M5 if that helps. ??

Can detour some if you bear in mind I have no SatNav


----------



## Grahamg

I'm good, thanks for the offer though. Tewdric is hopping a lift with me so I won't complicate things further!


----------



## Spazbarista

Don't forget to swing by here for a coffee on your way, Graham. Tewdric knows the way


----------



## Rhys

Don't suppose anyone is travelling by York from further North?


----------



## mathof

Two questions:

1) When do proceedings start and finish? I need to book train tickets.

2) Have notifications to pay our £25 been sent out? I haven't heard anything.

Thanks, Matt


----------



## Yes Row

Is this going to be pay on the day?


----------



## MarkyP

Rhys said:


> Don't suppose anyone is travelling by York from further North?


I'll be heading down from Teesside... if that helps?


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks update time

The start time on the day will be 10am at rave in Cirencester, it is pay on the day so please bring cash, all coffee on the day is provided for. This should be a great opportunity to have a play with levers, learn about servicing, learn about refracting, and have a play with some great grinders as well.

Callum will be on hand to talk all things coffee, Patrick is all set for another great day and I am gears up for some fantastic espresso and lots of coffee talk.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Ok folks update time
> 
> The start time on the day will be 10am at rave in Cirencester, it is pay on the day so please bring cash, all coffee on the day is provided for. This should be a great opportunity to have a play with levers, learn about servicing, learn about refracting, and have a play with some great grinders as well.
> 
> Callum will be on hand to talk all things coffee, Patrick is all set for another great day and I am gears up for some fantastic espresso and lots of coffee talk.


I am sure it will be a great day and sorry that other priorities will mean I can't be there to say hello to old faces and new

Have a good one guys ..


----------



## Tewdric

01) Jollybean

02) drude

03) fluffles

04) Johnealey

05) russe11

06) soll

07) Yes Row

08) Grahamg

09) Phil104

10) mathof

11) Dallah

12) Clickhappy

13) MarkyP

14) Matharon

15) CamV6

16) dsc

17) decent_espresso

18) grumpydaddy

19) Rhys

20) jtldurnall

21) MrShades

22) Snakehips

23) sambo2

24) nickr

25)Stevebee

26) Rusk

27) Tewdric


----------



## Rusk

Are we able to purchase coffee on the day, as I'm running low?


----------



## CallumT

They'll be some retail FCR bags going down, Rob usually has stuff kicking about but I'd double check with dave as to how Rob / Rave will manage any retail sales on the day


----------



## coffeechap

Coffee will be available purchase on the day


----------



## Rhys

MarkyP said:


> I'll be heading down from Teesside... if that helps?


It does







Any chance of a lift and split fuel costs?

My gearbox keeps going into limp mode so don't really want to sling it down south in case it goes pear shaped properly.


----------



## Jollybean

Hi Coffeechap. I have broken my ankle so will not be able to make the lever day - absolutely gutted. Have a great day and please let me know how much I owe you and how to pay. Looking forward to reading about it and seeing any videos of the day to give me a flavour of what I missed


----------



## dsc

Shit JB, hope you recover soon!

T.


----------



## Jollybean

Thanks DSC. Patched up with screws and plates now but looks like three months of crutches before I will be back to walking (or driving) again







Have a great day at the lever forum. Probably best for my bank balance that I don't attend as I have long lusted after an L1, but was looking forward to some expert tips from CC regarding how to get the best out of the Caravel. If there is a session with the Caravel and anyone can video it, I would love to see that.


----------



## Tewdric

Jollybean said:


> Thanks DSC. Patched up with screws and plates now but looks like three months of crutches before I will be back to walking (or driving) again


I'm going with my broken ankle









Seriously, for that length of time, have a look at the iWalk hands free knee crutch at http://www.peglegs.co.uk. I've been using one for three weeks and it has proved to be a brilliant bit of kit. Or odd you can wait two weeks you can buy mine off me


----------



## MarkyP

Rhys said:


> It does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of a lift and split fuel costs?
> 
> My gearbox keeps going into limp mode so don't really want to sling it down south in case it goes pear shaped properly.


Yup, no problem!


----------



## Grahamg

Tewdric said:


> I'm going with my broken ankle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, for that length of time, have a look at the iWalk hands free knee crutch at www.peglegs.co.uk. I've been using one for three weeks and it has proved to be a brilliant bit of kit. Or odd you can wait two weeks you can buy mine off me


2nd dibs for the wife awaiting bunion op!


----------



## Jollybean

Thanks Tewdric. Still a bit painful when jolted so can't face the car ride at the moment. I did see the I-walk crutch. How have you found it? Some reviews said there wasn't much padding and others caught their leg going downstairs. Might be interested once you have finished with it so send me a PM if you want to sell it. How long has your ankle taken to recover and any tips you can pass on to make life easier/less painful?


----------



## coffeechap

I have noted those that have said on the thread that they cannot attend, can I please have any more cancellations so I can send out the payment details?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Pistachio and cherry biscotti - should be enough to go around on Sunday.


----------



## grumpydaddy

Tidy portion that. Have you made one for everyone?


----------



## Glenn

Where were you coming from Jollybean?

In case any of us can swing by and collect you.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

grumpydaddy said:


> Tidy portion that. Have you made one for everyone?


Oh yes.


----------



## Glenn

Mrboots2u said:


> ...other priorities will mean I can't be there to say hello to old faces and new...


Phew, that's a relief - I'll come along now


----------



## Jollybean

That's very kind of you Glenn but it's the jolting about in the car which I can't face as my ankle is still pretty painful. Mrs Jollybean kindly offered to drive me although drew the line at attending. I think her plan was to continue to Bath for a shopping trip. The biscotti makes it even more tempting, though on balance I think it is probably best to let my foot recover a bit before pushing things. Hope you all have a great day and would be interested in any videos ( except those of you lot munching through your biscotti )


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Two men at work, allegedly.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Plumbing in the levers.


----------



## Daren

The Systemic Kid said:


> Two men at work, allegedly.


Well one man and one small boy


----------



## Tewdric

It's looking good Dave! I'm looking forward to playing with that L2..


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


> Well one man and one small boy


In a Fagin and Artful Dodger kind of way.?


----------



## dsc

The Systemic Kid said:


> Two men at work, allegedly.
> 
> View attachment 22861


Wouldn't trust them, they don't seem to know what they are doing 

T.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Two trips to Screwix - job done.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Did I mention the flood??


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> Did I mention the flood??


Are they building a coffee ark? Have the forum members attending been chosen in pairs for a reason?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Plumbed in LIs dumping into drum....with a hole in it. Never knew Callum could move so fast.


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 22874
*decided to have a last minute coffee*


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> Plumbed in LIs dumping into drum....with a hole in it. Never knew Callum could move so fast.


Who'd have thought a plastic tub would leak like a sieve!


----------



## Glenn

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 22874
> *decided to have a last minute coffee*


Nice to see you're an L1 fan


----------



## johnealey

Patrick mops really well too! Looking really good for tomorrow

John


----------



## Rhys

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 22874


..er, something wrong with the thermal stability? I thought it was just Pavonis that suffered lol


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Blimey, early start. I think I've got most of what Callum forgot. See you all there


----------



## grumpydaddy

^ and I thought this was early ^


----------



## Tewdric

Graham and I will be a few minutes late - the Severn Bridge is closed!


----------



## Heligan

Have a great day everyone. I'm sorry I couldn't make it this time. To those who haven't been to one of these events before, you'll learn loads, drink more coffee than you thought possible and find out that forum members look nothing like you imagined







. And don't forget the ice cream place a couple of doors down.


----------



## Milanski

Howzit goin??


----------



## El carajillo

Milanski said:


> Howzit goin??


What he said:good:


----------



## Rhys

On my way home, feeling very caffeinated. Been great day and really enjoy it.


----------



## Yes Row

Home!

Great day, really enjoyed it and meeting all the people. Many thanks to all and there are many, involved with the organisation.

Great equipment and tasty coffee, sublime.










Well Done!


----------



## clickhappy

Thanks all, great day.

Happy to say that thanks to the raffle I have become a member of the lever club.


----------



## NickR

A great day many thanks to those who organised it.


----------



## sambo2

I had a great day, thanks to all who put in the work organising it and for letting us use their machines


----------



## Tewdric

Thank you Dave that was a great day.

I learned lots, with specific battle honours to Callum for patiently helping me with steaming milk on the beast-like 4 hole steam wand on the big Londiniums, and to Patrick for an excellent demonstration of a Londinium group service and for demonstrating some precision technique for getting the best from the L1.

Here's a snapshot of some dialling in!






I don't think I'll sleep for a week mind!


----------



## mathof

A big thanks to everyone for welcoming a new boy (well, maybe not exactly a boy) and patiently answering my many questions. I picked up lots of new twists for pulling shots, which I will be experimenting with for sometime.

A few people asked me to post a picture of my new Kafatek Monolith Flat grinder, as I may be the first one on the Forum to have one. Here goes:









Matt


----------



## Rhys

Finally home. Many thanks to @MarkyP for the lift there, and more importantly back lol. Getting caffeine withdrawal now, and Mark still has an hours drive back north.

Loved the day, really well organised and hosted. Have to say that Bosco is huge!! L2 was good to use as was the L1-P though I'm definitely not used to the same steam power. Nice collection of little levers as well.

Great to put faces to names (especially when Glenn asked for everyone to wear stickers lol, my memory is bad at the best of times.


----------



## Soll

Safely home now and still buzzing from all that coffee! Had a great time as always and a special thanks to all the organisers Patrick, Dave(CoffeeChap) and Callum your wealth of knowledge and patience to explain to all is awesome, well done !!


----------



## drude

Echoing the comments from others here, it was a great day, and big thanks to everyone who helped organise it.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Not going to sleep for a week


----------



## coffeechap

Finally got home, what a great day, really enjoyed the company of all today it is certainly great to put the faces to names. I would like to put a few individual thanks out.

Patrick, your enthusiasm is outstanding, your willingness to give up your time not only on Sunday but on Saturday also is amazing, your contributions today were very much appreciated and made the day go smoothly.

Callum, thanks for helping me set up, dialling in coffee your continued support of forum events, your. Knowledge and skills are legendary.

Lee and foundry, it is always great when folk travel down from miles and miles away, provide loads of epuipment, supply coffee and wisdom, but even more so that they share their enthusiasm so gracefully, your contributions meant we could actually host this event.

John and Richard, you both helped beyond any of my expectations, John for your meticulous attention to to prepping machines and cleaning and helping both Saturday and Sunday. Richard a life saver if an electrician that bailed us out at the 11th hour thank you both so much.

Rave Coffee, you guys are fab, such a forum supporter, we get to use you venue to our hearts content, the coffee you roasted for us was very much appreciated, as well as the kit and staff that you provided, it is so easy to see why you are such a forum favourite.

Finally to all the members that attended without you there and your continued contributions to the forum we would have days like today and such a great forum.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Big thank you to you, Dave. Day wouldn't have happened without your considerable effort in bringing it all together.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Great meeting up with fellow forum members - enthusiasm and camaraderie makes this forum stand out.

Must mention Richard and his production of the illusive double hump - Richard produced a stunning citrusy delicious shot from the Rave Ethiopian. We refracted the shot to check and it came in at a tad over 15% EY. One of many great memories of a great day.


----------



## Rusk

Great day today, thanks to all who organised it and donated their knowledge.

I will slowly be refining and much improving my coffee making, especially now I have Mr Shades K10F to help get the best from my L1









Made a sublime flat white with it this evening Adrian. Your more than welcome to visit your old grinder when you feel up to it!


----------



## Snakehips

A great day. Many thanks to Dave and co who so generously gave of their time, expertise and enthusiasm.


----------



## grumpydaddy

2.5 hours each way and as before a very worthwhile day.

I cannot emphasise enough...... If you have never seen the Patrick and Dave show before it is bloody well time you did. The show is superb and the supporting acts are no less enjoyable.

So, a big thank you from me to all concerned for a very enjoyable day, really appreciate your effort guys.

Great to meet some of the members again too .


----------



## johnealey

A big thanks to Dave, Patrick, Callum and Lee for organising / giving up their time / sharing their knowledge, kit and beans!

Thanks also to Rave for the use of their facility again and was lovely to put names to faces, really enjoyed the day.

John


----------



## grumpydaddy

My question to each of you that went.....

Did you have a coffee when you got home ??


----------



## johnealey

well it would be rude not to!

Cheeky flat white on the new Gaggia G105, tamped by a bean shot pot, 12.2g in, no idea how much out as burnt my palm resting left hand on top of the hat, rookie error!

Photo attached amused me as the most ridiculous difference:









(L2 lurking with menace on the other side of the kitchen







)

John


----------



## Rusk

Yep, flat white once grinder was set up.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Happy happy caffeine blur .

found abig box trussed up in my van ,I'm in possecion of some great smelling coffee ,got the urge to spend stupid amount of money on a set of scales, an urge to go to Costa Rica. a hankering for Italian biscuits,got a shiny fully serviced machine ,urge to tack up photography. And met a chap who can sort you anything.

happy happy caffeine blur

Thank you


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Just wanted to say how much I enjoyed the day too. Dave did a fantastic job as always in getting everything organised and making everyone feel welcome and included. I had many enjoyable coffee chats with many interesting people, a rare treat. The guys from Rave are just amazingly generous in letting us lot loose on their premises yet again - I'm sure Dave will pass on our thanks. A very long day for us but well worth the effort. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Missy

johnealey said:


> well it would be rude not to!
> 
> Cheeky flat white on the new Gaggia G105, tamped by a bean shot pot, 12.2g in, no idea how much out as burnt my palm resting left hand on top of the hat, rookie error!
> 
> Photo attached amused me as the most ridiculous difference:
> 
> View attachment 22889
> 
> 
> (L2 lurking with menace on the other side of the kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> John


That has to be the funniest coffee pic I've seen in a while.


----------



## Stevebee

A great day. Thanks to everyone who helped organise it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Missy said:


> That has to be the funniest coffee pic I've seen in a while.


Was - Compak actually gave birth to the the 105 during the day - as we were hoping it would. Mother R120 and baby are doing well.


----------



## 4085

@mathof

will you start a thread about this grinder? I so nearly ordered one but pulled out at he last minute


----------



## Snakehips

grumpydaddy said:


> My question to each of you that went.....
> 
> Did you have a coffee when you got home ??


Sure did !

Courtesy of Wemo, L1 was raring to go by the time we got home.


----------



## MarkyP

Thanks all for a great day. The 8 hour round trip was certainly worth it!

It was great to chat to like-minded people and to put names to faces. When's the next one?


----------



## mathof

dfk41 said:


> @mathof
> 
> will you start a thread about this grinder? I so nearly ordered one but pulled out at he last minute


OK. I have just posted something in the Grinder forum.


----------



## grumpydaddy

johnealey said:


> well it would be rude not to!
> 
> Cheeky flat white on the new Gaggia G105, tamped by a bean shot pot, 12.2g in, no idea how much out as burnt my palm resting left hand on top of the hat, rookie error!
> 
> Photo attached amused me as the most ridiculous difference:
> 
> View attachment 22889
> 
> 
> (L2 lurking with menace on the other side of the kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> John


12g basket ?? how long does it take to grind ??

L2 plus an r120 makes for a coffee side of the kitchen rather than a coffee corner I guess


----------



## matharon

Very many thanks Dave and to all who assisted you to make this a most enjoyable and instructive day as before.

Nigel


----------



## mathof

grumpydaddy said:


> My question to each of you that went.....
> 
> Did you have a coffee when you got home ??


Of course. I switched on my L1 from the train with my new Wemo.

Matt.


----------



## 7493

It looks like a great day! I will make it to the next one. So much enthusiasm and commitment from so many people. Congratulations and thanks to all who made this possible.


----------



## CallumT

A great day, Thanks to Dave for pulling alot of the grunt work on the organisation side of things and ensuring you guys got a great day all in all. Patrick, Richard, John and Lee all assisted massively into ensuring that the event was possible and that people were kept busy throughout the day.

Rave coffee legendary as always opening their doors to CFUK members and allowing people to enjoy the lovely levers.

Was awesome seeing Glenn down at the event too, new faces and old always great to meet and greet at events like these.


----------



## MrShades

A great day - thanks to everyone that organised, helped or attended - but especially to Dave (for everything!), Patrick (especially the great L1 service info and great biscotti!), Callum (for being Callum and the ultimate coffee geek!) and obviously Rave.

Having never really touched a lever machine until yesterday but intrigued as to the ease of use and quality of potential output, I slogged there and back again (10 mins arduous driving each way, but the journey was well worth it) and thoroughly enjoyed my first lever pull. I didn't get covered in hot water/grinds, didnt get awful tasting results and didn't burn or otherwise injure myself on these mystic beasts.... so you never know. I guess I was spoilt in using the L1-P and Conti though.... not sure I'd have the same thoughts if I'd been using the Caravel and Gaggia all day!

I do know that I was semi-glad to not win the raffle (though it was close!) as I'd be looking for intimate body parts rather than just a new grinder at the moment.

On that note - sad to see my K10F go off to a new home... but great to see it safely installed next to @Rusk's L1 and him enjoying his ownership already. :-(

When's the next one?


----------



## Rhys

Missy said:


> That has to be the funniest coffee pic I've seen in a while.


Could've been worse, could've been stood next to a V60..


----------



## coffeechap

Just a reminder to those that did not attend on the day, I will send you out the payment details to you, your contributions will be going straight into the forum funds for future activity support.


----------



## Glenn

The Londinium Group Seal Replacement process filmed at the lever day is now online


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Gulp!


----------



## Thecatlinux

The Systemic Kid said:


> Gulp!


I will be scrutinising this video very carefully to see if any hammers or brutal behaviour took place .


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thecatlinux said:


> I will be scrutinising this video very carefully to see if any hammers or brutal behaviour took place .


Double gulp


----------



## Rhys

The Systemic Kid said:


> Double gulp


Good job you had that mastic to stick the old seals back together


----------



## Thecatlinux

Well done,Patrick another informative video of which owners will be able to use for reference and or guidance .

It does go to show the ease and simplicity of maintaining the group mechanics .

Reporting back after two weeks of service the machine has not missed a beat (to be expected ) and is knocking out shot after shot of super espresso.

Thank you Patrick it always a pleasure to be in your company and to get my machine serviced by you was a terrific bonus to the day .


----------



## cambosheff

Cracking video! May I ask, as I use a plumbed in one, what (if any) precautions do I need to take prior to removing the piston? I'm just trying to avoid a potential flood followed by an immediate rollocking


----------



## 4515

Good video and some useful tips in there.

I fell foul of grease in the shower screen on my first attempt


----------



## Tewdric

cambosheff said:


> Cracking video! May I ask, as I use a plumbed in one, what (if any) precautions do I need to take prior to removing the piston? I'm just trying to avoid a potential flood followed by an immediate rollocking


The solenoid only opens to let water into the boiler when the machine is powered up and, even then, nothing will come out of the group unless the boiler is pressurised. Make sure your machine is cold and unplugged so the pressure gauge shows zero and you'll be fine.


----------



## 4515

Question about the video.

The suggestion is to grease the group every three months.

I've greased mine every six months at best and don't think I've felt a drop off in performance or smoothness of operation. Am I being a bit slack here and should I grease more often ?

Interested in other lever owners schedules and their findings.


----------



## fluffles

working dog said:


> Question about the video.
> 
> The suggestion is to grease the group every three months.
> 
> I've greased mine every six months at best and don't think I've felt a drop off in performance or smoothness of operation. Am I being a bit slack here and should I grease more often ?
> 
> Interested in other lever owners schedules and their findings.


If there's no drop in performance and everything is working well I would leave well alone. There's no recommendation from Reiss to regrease this frequently that I'm aware of


----------



## The Systemic Kid

There is no right answer here. Six months is fine if especially if you don't notice any drop off in performance. I go for three months as I am sparing with the grease.


----------



## aaronb

Is there a uk source for the loxeal #4 or are you all buying it from Londinium?

I've still got the lube in the small white pot, might get some loxeal if I'm buying new gaskets.


----------



## Thecatlinux

aaronb said:


> Is there a uk source for the loxeal #4 or are you all buying it from Londinium?
> 
> I've still got the lube in the small white pot, might get some loxeal if I'm buying new gaskets.


i am popping up the city tonight if you're desperate I can lend you some


----------



## aaronb

Thecatlinux said:


> i am popping up the city tonight if you're desperate I can lend you some


No havent even ordered the gaskets yet but thanks for the offer!


----------



## 4515

Was at a loose end this morning so washed the cars and then decided to replace the seals on the L1

I thought it was about time as the machine is a year old...... hang on, its two years old - where did the time go ?

Dead easy job, made easier with this video.

All of the seals were past their best and the rubber denatured. the bottom seal was especially bad and split when I prised it off.

Next time I'll replace them sooner


----------



## Glenn

So pleased it has been a useful video.

Thanks to those who made this possible! (@coffeechap @The Systemic Kid)


----------



## johnealey

More to bring this to the top again (can't remember if it's a sticky) having used this video from Patrick ref changing Londinium seals when changing out the left levers Londinium advanced seals (currently running at 3rd set in vs 1 set of Cafelat silicon modern lever seals in the right lever)

John


----------

